# Looking for sub for loader and/or hauling snow in Central Mass..



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a few customers I may need to have snow hauled from, and one who is actively looking at their options. I no longer have a dump truck or access to a small loader as I did in the past so I'm looking to make contacts to sub such work to in Central Ma. I'm based in Marlboro (495/290 junction).

I searched and even read the MA thread but seems most are in Boston or south shore- there has to be someone nearer to Central Mass.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

*relief*

Russ, I still have a little time in my schedule for removal and hauling if any of your customers are busting at the seem yet haha, call me on my cell for quick response anytime,

Thanks Alex
508-641-1846


----------

